# Texting buddies



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

I would Love to be able to talk about my problems or just talk about anything with people whenever I need a friend but I have hardly any friends anymore, due to them moving, me moving or just losing friends because of hardships. Anyone who would like to text pm your numbers please. I just need support and friendly conversations for once.


----------



## zer0small (Oct 19, 2011)

Sounds like a good deal to me. We all need that and a lot of us have a lack of it. Anyway I will pm you my number.
:high5


----------



## epicwayz (Nov 22, 2011)

I'm new on here but this is a good idea, one of the main reasons I joined this site was to find a good inner- circle of friends to keep contact with and help each other out. Or even just talk for fun! I'll PM my number too.


----------



## mr hoang (Aug 14, 2011)

I like that idea. I could use a female texting buddy. I dont know too many girls, so this could be a good idea. I'll pm you


----------



## MrZi (Mar 31, 2011)

you're in cali - i'm in UK - how much do you think a text will cost!!??


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

MrZi:1059452549 said:


> you're in cali - i'm in UK - how much do you think a text will cost!!??


I really don't know o: ive never texted someone from the UK before.


----------



## OldSchoolSkater (Jun 3, 2011)

RawrJessiRawr said:


> I really don't know o: ive never texted someone from the UK before.


Texts from the Czech Republic to the US varied depending on the plan when I was there. I remember my texts costing different amounts whether I sent to the US or received from the US. I would be sure to look into it before texting a lot, as I found out it can add up quick!


----------



## mr hoang (Aug 14, 2011)

Would your bf approve of this haha. And why not talk to him about these things? Just curious.


----------



## Marc1980 (Oct 24, 2011)

Anyone from england want a text buddy?


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

mr hoang:1059456293 said:


> Would your bf approve of this haha. And why not talk to him about these things? Just curious.


Why would he care? this is a support group not a dating site so he understands im texting for SA support and thats all. Its easier talking with others with SA anyways, I can talk to him but when thats the only person I ever see since I live with him, it can be too much for him and i, its healthy to socialize and seek advice from others.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

JamieHasAnxiety:1059477741 said:


> RawrJessiRawr said:
> 
> 
> > Why would he care? this is a support group not a dating site so he understands im texting for SA support and thats all. Its easier talking with others with SA anyways, I can talk to him but when thats the only person I ever see since I live with him, it can be too much for him and i, its healthy to socialize and seek advice from others.
> ...


Yup im still up for it


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Sure, no problem. Send a pm if you're interested.


----------



## afraid2goinpublic (Nov 8, 2011)

*Gee , I am seeing a pattern.... all males answered the post, lol. Did you want males exclusivly? or can women apply too? lol I am in Maine and have At+t...*


----------



## heyubigrockstar (Jul 15, 2008)

I'll be your texting buddy!


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Sure..I'll text


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Lol women can text me too xD


----------



## offbyone (May 5, 2010)

I'm open to it too.  Should use more of my unlimited texts anyway.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

offbyone:1059574661 said:


> I'm open to it too.  Should use more of my unlimited texts anyway.


PM me your number? (sorry, looked at this thread too late)


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

Sure, if you are still up for texting send me a PM and anyone else that would like someone to text can do so as well.


----------



## Blawnka (Dec 12, 2011)

All my friends have moved away either to college or work too, I'd be down to text.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

When I get a new phone and a better plan I'll probably join in.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

send me a message , i would like some texting buddies


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

RawrJessiRawr said:


> Lol women can text me too xD


I volunteer.


----------



## river1 (Jan 12, 2012)

I've got unlimited intl texting so private message me if you would like to text!


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Night owl texters would be nice  I'm usually only awake during the nights


----------



## Jeffrey91 (Dec 22, 2011)

I'm down, I pm'd you. I'm a Night owl as well


----------



## Lonelyunattractive (Mar 11, 2012)

I am also open to texting as well. I don't make very good use of the unlimited text messages as I hardly ever text anyone. I could sure use more texting buddies though. If it's ok, I'll PM you my number.


----------



## Taylorshane (Mar 9, 2012)

i dont text very many people, anyone want to text im down too , just pm me


----------



## cities (Oct 1, 2011)

If someone wants to text me, just pm me.


----------



## pedestrian (Nov 25, 2011)

425-247-3712


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I'll text anyone in Canada.


----------



## nuncie (May 25, 2009)

Could use some buddies too..message me anytime goes for anyone


----------



## yme1 (Mar 6, 2012)

901-238-1758


----------



## wildcherry876 (Feb 6, 2012)

Haha now you're gonna have like 50 new people to talk to! Actually 51 if you wanna pm me.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

I would be down to do this, if only international texts weren't so expensive.


----------



## billeh (Mar 28, 2007)

I'm about to pm my number everyone who has posted, cause lately I've been profoundly lonely and need some more human interaction.  (well, everyone from the U.S., sorry!)

Just text me with a note if it's from this site, if you want to chat.


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

438-883-2505 international

You can text me up to 3am and after 12pm


----------



## Shadow2009 (Sep 25, 2010)

I'll text anyone.  PM me for my number.

Also, my Blackberry Messenger pin is 236E8A7B if anyone wants to talk on there.


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

I'll text with anyone in Canada, feel free to PM me your number.


----------



## Zypherus (Mar 30, 2012)

It sounds like a good idea, but I dunno :/


----------



## B l o s s o m (Mar 18, 2012)

would love to  but international texts are expensive. I would be up to pm-ing though instead of texting.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

alot of people don't text me back...  oh well, we talk at first then bam nada for months :/


----------



## ChangeInProgress (Apr 23, 2012)

Im down for texts. If anyone is interested let me kno. Id love to text somebody. Much easier for me than talkin on the phone.


----------



## Lmatic3030 (Nov 3, 2011)

RawrJessiRawr said:


> alot of people don't text me back...  oh well, we talk at first then bam nada for months :/


SA


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

Lmatic3030 said:


> SA


It's more that it's something about the person that makes the recipient not want to text back, not necessarily SA (if that's the explanation you were giving). I think the real frustration part comes from not really being able to figure out exactly the real reason why people won't text us back.

"I mean there must be something off about me if everyone I talk to eventually no longer wants to continue responding to me. What is it about me? I want to know what it is." That sorta thing.

I do agree that this is all aligned with and tied into SA though, so yeah.


----------



## river1 (Jan 12, 2012)

If anyone has imessage or canadian wide ok pm me


----------



## Lmatic3030 (Nov 3, 2011)

BlazingLazer said:


> It's more that it's something about the person that makes the recipient not want to text back, not necessarily SA (if that's the explanation you were giving). I think the real frustration part comes from not really being able to figure out exactly the real reason why people won't text us back.
> 
> "I mean there must be something off about me if everyone I talk to eventually no longer wants to continue responding to me. What is it about me? I want to know what it is." That sorta thing.
> 
> I do agree that this is all aligned with and tied into SA though, so yeah.


Yea I hear what your saying. I feel that way too sometimes.

When it comes to sending messages though. I always have these thoughts that I may be bothering them some how. Even with people I know offline I worry about this. Also I'll have a message planned out and ready to send, but then I begin to over analyze it. Days pass and then I feel it's too late and I kinda just give up initiating contact.

I was just saying sometimes the sender can be just as anxious.


----------



## Shadow2009 (Sep 25, 2010)

I wouldn't mind texting with anyone but I'm not sure how much it will cost, considering i'm in the UK. -_-


----------



## Knowbody (Jul 5, 2011)

I have a few of those on here............and they're text are just as lame and boring as mine (sorry)

: /


----------



## Arterius (Apr 3, 2012)

I'm on my phone constantly, so I'm down.

PM me for my number.


----------



## mike285 (Aug 21, 2010)

RawrJessiRawr said:


> alot of people don't text me back...  oh well, we talk at first then bam nada for months :/


I would text you, but you never texted me when I gave you my number. I also tried talking to you on here, but I think you just forgot to respond back or something...I don't know if you remember haha.


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

Lmatic3030 said:


> Yea I hear what your saying. I feel that way too sometimes.
> 
> *When it comes to sending messages though. I always have these thoughts that I may be bothering them some how. Even with people I know offline I worry about this. Also I'll have a message planned out and ready to send, but then I begin to over analyze it. Days pass and then I feel it's too late and I kinda just give up initiating contact.*
> 
> I was just saying sometimes the sender can be just as anxious.


Yeah, I hear ya. In fact, I went through what you expressed in the bold just the other day. Uncanny.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

Sure. And you're in California like me even better. Just don't give my number out to anyone please. Thanks.


----------



## applesauce5482 (Apr 26, 2012)

I need a texting buddy, anyone up let meh know


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Lol I'm open to it I guess as long as it's only you though since I don't giving my number out randomly. Just PM if you like ^_^


----------



## Don Gio (Dec 14, 2011)

I never text,but do use whatsApp or Skype on the phone.
So i can call anyone worldwide for free as long the have skype.
WhatsApp is free to,i never text or sms


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

ha, texting buddies with people who live on another continent. Bills will be big no doubt.


----------



## Knowbody (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm assuming peoples significant others _(the few of us who have em)_ won't be too happy to find out you're texting members of the opposite sex random stuff.

Maybe I'm just an insecure human being but I don't know if I'd be comfortable with that if my girlfriend who doesn't exist did such a thing


----------



## polardude18 (Oct 13, 2009)

If someone wants to be one of my super awesome texting buddies they can. I say that like a ton of people would be interested. 
But really if anyone wants to text just send me a PM. I am nice I promise!


----------



## McShakesalot (Apr 25, 2012)

xTKsaucex said:


> ha, texting buddies with people who live on another continent. Bills will be big no doubt.


lol i know right but an international texting buddy sounds cool.


----------



## Emanresu (Jun 2, 2010)

All hot texting buddies are belong to me.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

McShakesalot said:


> lol i know right but an international texting buddy sounds cool.


whats the point, anyone here can have my Skype.


----------



## MiMiK (Aug 25, 2011)

this looks like fun, if anyone from the US want to text me. my number is on my profile!!


----------



## comfort (May 31, 2009)

Don't remember if I posted in this thread before but I'm posting here now to say hello and that I'd love to have some text buddies. Please pm me if you want to


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

Pm me??Anyone??


----------



## jak85 (Mar 1, 2009)

.


----------



## Conquistador954 (May 15, 2011)

I'll be a texting buddy. There's something going on i could sure use someone to share with. Pm me.


----------



## Radiata (Aug 1, 2011)

(415) 853-4809

Anyone's more than free to text me if they'd like to.


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

My number is 800-666-0069


----------



## TS043 (May 21, 2012)

If anyone in Canada or the US wants to text (canadian number), PM me


----------



## AintISocial (May 26, 2012)

559 836 9362 just say you're from sas first so I don't get confused


----------



## musicgypsygirl (Jun 16, 2012)

i would love to make some new friends...760-885-2433


----------



## Shadow2009 (Sep 25, 2010)

I won't mind texting anyone in the UK. 

PM me/comment me for my number. 
(and my BBM is 236E5A7B if anyone has Blackberry Messenger)


----------



## Shades of Grey (Nov 28, 2011)

I'd join in but texting all you yanks would cripple me with debt


----------



## w8ing4rain (Jun 15, 2012)

I would love some texting buddies.  Only from the U.S. please. 
Just PM me if you want my number.


----------



## Larocko (Jul 8, 2012)

Text me if you want. 818-667-9792


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

What a pity that I live in Poland. I suppose international texting is expensive, isn't it? T.T


----------



## butterfly0924 (Sep 24, 2005)

I have unlimited texting. If you want to send me a text send me a message here and I will give you my number.


----------



## crome (Dec 2, 2008)

Im severely bored right now and could use a 'texting buddy'... From california... Hit me up with a pm !! Lol


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

crome said:


> Im severely bored right now and could use a 'texting buddy'... From california... Hit me up with a pm !! Lol


You are hawt as hell. Too bad I haven't paid my phone bill. :b


----------



## crome (Dec 2, 2008)

lyric555 said:


> You are hawt as hell. Too bad I haven't paid my phone bill. :b


haha not really but thank you. 

lemme know when you pay it! get on that girl!


----------



## Tibble (Jan 11, 2011)

Id like a texting buddy, but only from US . Number is 812-655-4482


----------



## Conquistador954 (May 15, 2011)

I could use a texting buddy. Especially with everything happening right now. Or just any kinda friend or acquaintance. PM me and I'll give u my #.


----------



## NumeroUno (Oct 23, 2009)

I get unlimited texts so wouldn't mind killing even more time and procrastinating some more via texts so...if you're in the UK, pm me your number =]


----------



## Shadow2009 (Sep 25, 2010)

I'll text anyone in the UK.  PM for my number.


----------



## plsgr (Jul 19, 2012)

I'm in Northern CA and would like a texting buddy  USA or Canada.

PM me


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Sound sliek everyone "goin goin, back back to cali cali"....


----------



## remixkilla (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm down anybody from the US hit me up


----------



## NickL (Jul 6, 2011)

I am in the USA and would like to text someone. Send me a message and I will give you my number.


----------



## acinorevlm (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm in the US, if anyone wants to text send me a PM.


----------



## GoodKidMadCity (Jul 21, 2012)

I'm Canadian if anyone wants to text.


----------



## BobbyByThePound (Apr 4, 2012)

yall can text me if you want. just pm me for the number


----------



## Cheskey (Jul 6, 2012)

I could use one too, I don't test anyone on a regular basis. Only from the UK, though. Feel free to PM, anyone!


----------



## Tommy5000 (Jun 18, 2011)

Definitely need a texting buddy right now. US only. 508-431-6805 Hit me up anytime!


----------



## blucerto (Jan 5, 2012)

My phone could really use some activity. It never rings..:|


----------



## Isildur (Mar 4, 2010)

Not a texter (dont wanna give my number out lol) but feel free to message me on twitter  Links in signature


----------



## FreethePoets (Jul 29, 2012)

I need a text buddy!! PM me!


----------



## zedd (Jul 25, 2012)

am I the only one whose unlimited text includes anywhere in the world?

I'm Canadian, pm me if you want


----------



## slappedass30 (Aug 2, 2012)

In the USA looking for a txting buddy pm me


----------



## BenBinBeen (Aug 3, 2012)

I'm in the US. PM me if you want my number. I have not had someone to talk to in a while.


----------



## godhelpme2 (Apr 4, 2012)

i need a texting buddy :[


----------



## aloirt (Mar 31, 2012)

Hey everyone, my name is Kay and I need a texting buddy. I'm an 18 year old male living in the South. I'm kind of a nerd but I'm open to discuss anything you want. I'm pretty nice so you don't have to worry about me being rude to anyone. I love talking about College and just people's daily lives. I would also love to be around for anyone who has personal problems and want to vent about them. 

PM me if you want to text.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

I would like a texting buddy but I can't afford the credit lol How 'bout carrier pigeon buddies xD


----------



## applesauce5482 (Apr 26, 2012)

texting or kik  I need people to chat with


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

I want someone to text too now that I'm going back to school it'll look like I have friends lol


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> I want someone to text too now that I'm going back to school it'll look like I have friends lol


That's exactly what I used to do lol but it was to make my friends think that they wern't my only friends, if that makes sense


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

ShadyGFX said:


> That's exactly what I used to do lol but it was to make my friends think that they wern't my only friends, if that makes sense


Totally makes sense. If I had friends I would more than likely go, "Oh I have to go, I've got something to do with these guys, so see ya"


----------



## tylertexas (Aug 3, 2012)

I'll text too


----------



## Tommy5000 (Jun 18, 2011)

Would love some texting buddies in the US, PM your number


----------



## XxArmyofOnexX (Aug 13, 2007)

I'd like to text too, PM me for my number.


----------



## DefendAll (Jul 12, 2012)

id text anyone as well just shoot me a pm im from the u.s


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

I could definitely use somebody to talk to. I can text US or Canada, doesn't matter to me. Just be forewarned, I am quite nerdy.


----------



## restinfish (Sep 8, 2012)

i'm in brazil so i can only text people with an iphone via imessage

imessage e-mail is [email protected]

let's talk ok!!


----------



## Nicks485 (Sep 7, 2012)

I wouldn't mind txting people, I have unlimited txting to anywhere so no prob, pm me if you want :lol


----------

